# Luminaria emergencia no funciona mod. legrand 61701



## luismt (Feb 28, 2011)

hola a todos! soy nuevo en el foro y lo primero me gustaría saludaros y agradeceros de antemano vuestras aportaciones.

Mi problema es que tengo un luz de emergencia que no se enciende cuando se corta el sumistro de la red.
el circuito de la luz presentaba una resistencia (mal dimensionada) que parecía estar quemada. La cambié pero sigue igual. tambien he comprovado que no sea problema de la batería, la he cargado y va.
estoy intentando sacar el circuito a trabes de la placa de circuito impreso y simularlo para loalizar el posible fallo pero hay condensadores en smd y tansistores que no consigo ver su valor y cuando simulo tampoco puedo ver nada porque no va.

Mi pregutas son:
Si sabeis donde suelen fallar este tipo de luz o que podría probar de hacer para ver el fallo.
Tengo dos componentes en la entrada de control TEL que ponen EEE alguien sabe que son?
Y ya sería una pasada si alguien tubiese el cicuito de este componente.

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2011)

¿ Y aunque sea una mísera foto ?


----------



## luismt (Feb 28, 2011)

aqui os dejo un par de fotos de la placa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2011)

Medí el transistor de conmutación 


Saludos !


----------



## nelobe (May 24, 2012)

Hola, ya se que el post es viejo, pero no creo conveniente abrir otro para preguntar lo mismo.

Yo estoy en el mismo caso, con la única cosa certera de que la bateria está agotada.
Al fallar la tension en la lampara, la bombilla hace un amago y no enciende (por eso de bateria agotada, ya que tambien la medí, y daba como 1.17v mientras que es de 3.6v)

La bombilla la he probado, conectandola al circuito de una bombilla Halogena de bajo consumo y la bombilla enciende (bombilla de 4W).

Lo que no sé, es como probar un transformador (creo que es eso) que creo que sirve para elevar la tension y encender la bombilla por lo que no se como comprobarlo para saber si está bien (¿podria aplicarle tension de un cargador de bateria de 12v con su resistencia para que diese 3.6v?).

Bueno, para no liarme, lo que primero me gustaria saber es como puedo comprobar que el transformador funciona.
Y lo segundo, que tension y como le podia introducir al transformador, para medir la salida que da.

Creo que al final me lio hast yo. Si alguien lo ha entendido, le agradeceria me indicara como empezar.

SAludos


Editado:: (SOLO A MODO DE COMENTARIO, no para seguir con este tema, que ya se que que hay un tutorial de recuperar baterias).
He hecho la prueba de meterle carga a la bateria por unos segundos y desconectarla, desde un cargador de 12v de baterias de coche y ahora parece, que le cuesta coger carga mas lentamente, cosa que antes llegaba a los 3.6v bastante rápido..., por lo que puede que a lo mejor la bateria, empieze a movever y pueda recuperar algo de carga. Pero este comentario es solo eso, comentar, pues las bateria tienen 14 años y lo mas normal es cambiarlas, pero viendo si todo lo que es el circuito funciona ó habria que colocar la LAMPARA COMPLETA, en vez de cambiar solamente la bateria.

Por lo que estado comprobando, carga a relacion de 0.01v cada 15 minutos.

Saludos


----------



## powerful (May 24, 2012)

Las luces de emrgencia ,son un SISTEMA DE SEGURIDAD, dices que está funcionando 14 Años,....hace más de 10 años debiste reemplazar todo el equipo completo POR SEGURIDAD DE FUNCIONAMIENTO.
Saludos!!!


----------



## nelobe (May 24, 2012)

Hola powerful,
el sistema esta 14 años, pero me di cuenta que no funcionaba hace 2 semanas, pues me dió por probar y vi que no iba..., pero a saber desde cuando no funcionaban.

Lo que quisiera saber, es como probar el Transformador de la foto, pues lo que es el mecanismo de carga parece que funciona, pero al no encender, por que la bateria está agotada, no sé, si el resto de circuito funcionaria bien. Aparentemente, parece funcionar bien, pero quisiera comprobar el transformador y no se como.

Saludos


----------



## powerful (May 24, 2012)

Saca la batería , puedes colocarle un cond, a manera de prueba, de aprox 1000uF y fijate si lo carga a aprox 3.9V.Luego desconectas la energía comercial y la lamparita debe prender hasta que el cond se descargue. Si todo funciona cambia la batería .
Saludos!!!


----------



## nelobe (May 24, 2012)

Mira, aqui a mano tengo un condensador electrolitico de 3300uf  6.3v  y  otro de 1500uf  16v.
¿Cual puedo utilizar? pues de 1000 uf, no tengo a mano.

Gracias

Espera,,, tengo tabien de 1000uf  6.3v


----------



## powerful (May 24, 2012)

El de 1500uf es suficiente.


----------



## nelobe (May 24, 2012)

Ok,,, y cuando lo conecte, deberia cargarlo a 3.9v.
entonces cuando marque el multimetro 3.9v,,,, desconecto la luz y deberia prender... una cosa:::...
¡¿con ese condensador, puede prender una bombilla de tubo  de 4w?



Hola, te cuento.... he hecho lo que dices.
Medido con voltimetro,,,, llega a cargar hasta 13.98v,  luego desconecto
y hace como un relámpago y se apaga.... Supongo que será por la poca carga del condensador,,,, por lo que me hace deducir,,, que si que debe de funcionar... ¿que opinas?


----------



## powerful (May 24, 2012)

Debería hacerlo al menos por uno cuantos segundos .Tu batería de 3.6V de que capacidad es,cuantos mAh. Si no lo puede arrancar colocale el de 3300uF/6.3V OJO CON LA POLARIDAD de los cond.


----------



## nelobe (May 24, 2012)

la bateria original es de 1800 mAh..



Editado:
Te comento.... le he puesto el de 3300uf 6.3v...... pero hace lo mismo pero con mas intensidad,,,
pienso,,,, que debe ser solamente la bateria.. ah... y en multimetro, marca carga sobre 13v.

Alguna sugerencia mas... para probar?



Una cosa que no tengo claro...
si quito la bombilla,,, no deberia descargarse el condensador no?, porque tanto con bombilla y sin bombilla, se descarga el condensador. ¿eso debe ser asi?



hola powerful....
Muchas gracias,,,,, pero como tenia un taladro al que le cambie las baterias originales por 2 de 3.6v....
he sacado 1,,, la he conectado... y funciona perfecto...

OK... Cambiando bateria solamente.... todo estará perfecto...

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## nelobe (May 24, 2012)

Bueno, subo la Foto de prueba de que con cambiar la bateria, sigue funcionando.

Gracias a todos por la ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## rivendel (Feb 16, 2014)

Aunque el hilo de este tema es antiguo, el problema con estas luces de emergencia persiste.
En un edificio tenemos más de cuarenta y todas (aprox) a los cinco años comienzan a presentar el problema aquí descrito: salta la luz aunque tenga suministro de 220V y después de alguna semana empiezan a parpadear molestamente.

El problema no se arregla sustituyendo la batería ni el tubo.

Después de mucho buscar encontré el esquema eléctrico de esta luz y la solución en un foro en inglés.


La solución, comprobada que funciona, es sustituir el condensador electrolítico, C1 (330uF, 25V) por otro de igual valor. Parece que este falla por envejecimiento.

Como decía el mérito es de este buen señor que comentaba.
Saludos.

http://thechipfreak.blogspot.com.ar...10/como-reparar-luminarias-de-emergencia.html


----------

